# Another Irma thread!



## iwillard (Sep 21, 2017)

We survived the wrath of Irma with only 6 feet of storm surge. The greenhouse was halfway under water but I had moved everything into higher shelves. My only loss was my Paph. anitum seedlings, the power of the water swept the grid they were placed and salt water killed them off immediately.

One car waiting to find its way to the salvage truck tomorrow, had only 536 miles on it but the insurance pays the full price for it. Cats and dogs did well during the power outage for 6 days, 2 on demand generators (one for the house, one for the greenhouse) are waiting to be installed as soon as the electrician finds a moment to spare.

Some of our live oaks got the mother nature's pruning job.


----------



## troy (Sep 21, 2017)

Glad you made it!!! terrible news of the anitum seedlings!! Terrible storm season this year for you south easterners


----------



## abax (Sep 21, 2017)

Now that you have the generators, it'll never happen again. I had an eight day power outage due to an ice
storm and only had one small gen. and lanterns...and a
damned good fireplace. AFTER, of course, I bought BIG
gens for everything and backups on backups. Haven't
had a power outage since. I'm glad you fared well and
got through it without BIG damage.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 21, 2017)

Glad to hear you weathered the hurricane ok. Will be interesting to see how long the salt damage will last on your outdoor plants.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2017)

Good to hear, too bad about the seedlings, good luck.


----------



## Heather (Sep 22, 2017)

Glad you are okay!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2017)

Glad to hear only minimal damage. I haven't heard from my cousin in Miami area who is nurse and on site during storm. Probably many people very busy cleaning and no need to bother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2017)

Glad youre OK. Did you take any photos?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2017)

Sorry about the damage and the anitum loss, but glad you are OK.


----------



## Ray (Sep 25, 2017)

Glad you're OK, Inci.

I bought a manually operated generator when we were in Doylestown PA, and it got used at least once a year, often more than that.

Here in Oak Island NC, all of the utilities are underground, and my understanding is that in the middle of a direct hurricane hit, they kill the power,but turn it back on as soon as the worst weather is over. Usually a matter of hours.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh wow- I am glad you were spared the worst of it and that all will be well.

Sorry to hear about the anitums. I have several compots coming along from flasks I got from Sam. Happy to do a trade or something for a few in the spring when they are fully rooted if you like.


----------



## iwillard (Sep 26, 2017)

Sorry to reply so late, we are still experiencing phone lines blackouts hence no wifi.

I placed this picture at FB and just made it public.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39611278.12695.100000784471183&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39611278.12695.100000784471183&type=3&theater


----------



## iwillard (Sep 26, 2017)

Ray said:


> Glad you're OK, Inci.
> 
> I bought a manually operated generator when we were in Doylestown PA, and it got used at least once a year, often more than that.
> 
> Here in Oak Island NC, all of the utilities are underground, and my understanding is that in the middle of a direct hurricane hit, they kill the power,but turn it back on as soon as the worst weather is over. Usually a matter of hours.



Ray- Our electric and phone lines are also buried from the main power lines. Seeing those steel and concrete poles crashing down by the weight of the nearby trees was something else. We have a little gas-powered generator, at least we've made some coffee.


----------



## iwillard (Sep 26, 2017)

Tom Reddick said:


> Oh wow- I am glad you were spared the worst of it and that all will be well.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the anitums. I have several compots coming along from flasks I got from Sam. Happy to do a trade or something for a few in the spring when they are fully rooted if you like.



Thank you, Tom, I'll take up on your kind offer. If you wish to trade, I have a couple of 5 growth Phrag.vittatums.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 27, 2017)

cant access the pictures on FB, unfortunately.


----------



## iwillard (Sep 28, 2017)

Pictures of the greenhouse after tide went out, it was too dangerous to go out during high tide to snap these pictures. Knee wall was completely under water.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7nbk34ddv837809/DSCN1272.jpg?dl=0


https://www.dropbox.com/s/jzjn0pbbgwqiwdz/DSCN1273.jpg?dl=0


----------



## iwillard (Sep 28, 2017)

The only high ground in the property.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zrtcrdjiflf2d9w/DSCN1279.jpg?dl=0

This is the area where the dock construction had begun about a month ago, all gone.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/04lnya64j9vohzy/DSCN1266.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank-you for the photos. Its hard to imagine that much water.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Oct 2, 2017)

iwillard said:


> Thank you, Tom, I'll take up on your kind offer. If you wish to trade, I have a couple of 5 growth Phrag.vittatums.



The photos- wow. So very glad you came out as well as you did.

Noted- and I will save you some anitum.


----------

